# Cedar Hawk Ranch 2012/2013 Boer Kids



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Here are all my kids from 2012/2013
Cedar Hawk Ranch Crystal Azari (Spot Headed) 75% Doe Kid Born 12/21/12
Cedar Hawk Ranch Cinnabon (Solid Red) 97% Doe Kid Born 1/16/13
Cedar Hawk Ranch Frosty Ember (Correct) 88% Doe Kid Born 2/6/13
Cedar Hawk Ranch Redsen's Cajun (Red Paint) 94% Wether Born 2/22/13
Cedar Hawk Ranch Sugar N Spice (Red with white Spot) 94% Doe Kid Born 2/22/13
Cedar Hawk Ranch Coco's Full Moon (Red Paint) 97% Doe Kid Born 2/24/13
Cedar Hawk Ranch Kung Fu Ninja (Solid Red) FB Buck Born 3/1/13
Cedar Hawk Ranch Black Hawk Ninja (Black Headed) FB Buck Born 3/1/13
Cedar Hawk Ranch Unbroken Heart (Red Caped) 94% Doe Kid Born 3/2/13
Cedar Hawk Ranch Voodo (Correct) 94% Wether Born 2/3/13
These are all my kids so far, more to come in October:lovey:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I love the black headed one. He is so cute!


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

I'll take the almost all dark chocolate one! Wow!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You sure got a nice crop of kids there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh my they are SO cute ! Why tape on ears ? LOL


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

chigarden said:


> Oh my they are SO cute ! Why tape on ears ? LOL


Its so their ears dont fold over.


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Thank you everyone
I have the one red buck for sale right now, and the sire to 4 of these kids
the tape is because when some of the kids are born there ears are folded up so I duct tape mine when they are a day old and with the weight of the tape it brings they ear down so it's not folded any more


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

Chr_Boer_Goats_ said:


> Thank you everyone
> I have the one red buck for sale right now, and the sire to 4 of these kids
> the tape is because when some of the kids are born there ears are folded up so I duct tape mine when they are a day old and with the weight of the tape it brings they ear down so it's not folded any more


Just a question but is the first one for sale and can you drive her all the way to West Virginia and how much would she be? She is SOOO cute!!!


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

no sorry the 1st one is not for sale, if I where to sell her she be around $650 but she is too sweet to sell
here is a pic of her 6 months later


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

I understand. Must continue the search.


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

What are you looking for??


----------



## sunrisefarms17 (Jun 24, 2013)

How much for the red buck and where are u at?


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

Im just looking for some good quality kids for my 4h project or does to breed with. But CA might be too far. Im going to look in to far view farms in WV. I think thats what its called. But anyway im related to them and thought they might be a good option.


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

I'm only asking $400 for the solid red fullblood buck sunrisefarms and i'm in grass valley CA and there is transport available 
Lydia_the_goat - I have 2 bucks for sale that would make some nice wether's and doe's for you kids if you are looking for a breeding buck


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

I have a buckling growing in to his stuff and does that i plan to breed with i will have to talk to my dad about that though. Thanks for your help!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Interesting ! Never knew their ears could do that !


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

your welcome guys!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

So cute! Adorable bunch of kids!


----------

